# Sharks at perdido pass



## Redchaser09 (May 12, 2014)

Hit the surf last night near the east side jetties at perdido pass started catching cats.. Lots of them!! Only caught one pup drum. Bout 7 we caught one lady fish and cut it up for shark bait cuz the fresh died shrimp was only gettin eatin by cats. Bout 8 something big hit my cut lady "shark" and I could not turn it around it ran about 250 yds out in the first run..it never stopped!! Finally I just tightened the drag all the way and let it pop the line. Depressing.. Bout 9 we started packing it up and all of a sudden my another pieace of lady got hit! Fought that fish for a good 35 mins before it bit my 93 pound wire in half!  but I'll get them next time!


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

The OLE Whoa Now!

Hey, I have had the same thing happen to me before, actually many times. I had an old salty dog tell me what to do next time it happens to me. So, next time I got a screamer on the line this is what I did and have done and will always do to try and stop the runaway locomotive that is on my hook. 
Take your hand and bump on the spool holding it for a split second. I start with quick quick small bumps and continue the bumps holding the spool just a little longer as the run continues. Have stopped many of sharks with this method, sure works for me. Sometimes there ain't much you can do. 

"GET'EM OFF THE BOTTOM"


----------



## Redchaser09 (May 12, 2014)

I had 30 pounds of drag on him and he just kept going and going ill try that next time for sure thanks!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I agree with sea monkey on this, it works well on spinning gear and most importantly on mono. If you don't have mono or a mono top shot of some sort it will be easier to pop off/hook pull due to lack of stretch with straight braid.


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

If you've got braid backing usually I just let them run until I can honestly see only 100 yards left of the spool. During the run is the worst time to hammer the drag really fast and do it in small increments if absolutely necessary. I usually bump the drag up once the fish starts slowing down a little bit!


----------



## Redchaser09 (May 12, 2014)

Thanks for the tips the I don't target shark but they are fun to catch! The biggest I have ever landed was a 61/2 bull at fort morgan. But that one I had on the line the other night had to be bigger


----------

